# Help selecting Blu-Ray player



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello to all.

Please help me with a few recommendations for a Blu-Ray player up to $200.00 to 250.00 if necessary.
Will the additional $50.00 make a difference? 
I will only use the Blu-ray to watch movies and play some music.

I am more interested in easy-to-use features.
I will never use streaming services. I am not a gamer at all. I will not use 3D compatibility.

I will just watch Blu-ray movies and listen to some cd music. So I would like more quality in these areas. 
I guess what I am looking for is a Blu-ray player without the high cost for extra feature that I will never use. 

“Question” Is there really a difference in image quality of the picture and sound among different Blu-ray players? 

I will definite appreciate all recommendations and advise
Thanks, alexander33


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hands down for the price nothing beats the Panasonic BluRay players unless you step up into an Oppo BluRay player. I have the Panasonic BD60 and the BDT220 and they have been rock solid. Upconversion of DVDS is also the best you can get for the price. 
Playback of BluRays wont differ much from player to player however disc compatibility can be an issue with many. The big difference is if you watch alot of DVDs on it as well. the upconversion can range from really awful to excellent depending on the brand and Panasonic has been rated as one of the best.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Hands down for the price nothing beats the Panasonic BluRay players unless you step up into an Oppo BluRay player. I have the Panasonic BD60 and the BDT220 and they have been rock solid. Upconversion of DVDS is also the best you can get for the price.


Yep Panasonic or Oppo. I also have the BD60 and love it other than slow load time with bluray. The Oppo will bee much more expensive.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Hands down for the price nothing beats the Panasonic BluRay players unless you step up into an Oppo BluRay player. ............


I agree. I'm on my fifth Panasonic Blu-Ray player now (due to upgrades and two locations where I use them), and I haven't had a fault yet that an update wouldn't fix. They have excellent audio and video. The BDT220 is going for $90 right now on Amazon and it's a deal that's hard to beat. Pannys play not only Blu-Ray but DVDs, and CD, including mp3s on DVD (one disk is good for well over 12 hours of music). Also they have the ability to play files from thumb drives, and SD cards so you can introduce audio and video files without a disk. The BDT220 is WIFI enabled so if you have a wireless hub, you can connect with internet media. Great performance & features for the price.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Agree with all posters above - in the sub $200 range, IMO the Panasonic BDT220 is really hard to beat. I got one free with my GT50 and it has been a solid performer.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I have the Panasonic BD-77 (2D player) and it's the best BD player I've ever owned..


----------



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you guys.
I have ordered the Panasonic DMP BD79 (2013 Model) Again THANKS. alexander33


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree with the others. For the price it's tough to beat Panasonic for features and performance.


----------



## makorip (Mar 29, 2013)

Check out the Sony S5100, I know it's a little below your price range but the features are the best. 
According to Sony the S5100 upscale DVDs, TV shows and sports to 3D and easily turns 2D films and TV into virtual 3D viewing at the press of a button. A really good and technically applicable reason for buying!
And where you want the player easy the Sony buttons may be your cup of tea.:wave:


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

it may sound a bit crazy!my playstation 3 makes for a fantastic bluray,and dvd player.gaming is just an added bonus.it upconverts dvd's great.the picture clarity of anything ive played in it is second to none.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

pharoah said:


> it may sound a bit crazy!my playstation 3 makes for a fantastic bluray,and dvd player.gaming is just an added bonus.it upconverts dvd's great.the picture clarity of anything ive played in it is second to none.


I agree the PS3 is one of the top Blu-ray players on the market today. Though I must admit I have a fascination with Oppo and hope to own one someday.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

JBrax said:


> I agree the PS3 is one of the top Blu-ray players on the market today. Though I must admit I have a fascination with Oppo and hope to own one someday.


I bought one for myself as a late Christmas present have been very happy with it love the load time. You can blame me if it helps to get it.


----------

